# TWINS BASEBALL!!



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Time for me to switch gears and get into spring with the Twins. I know we lost half of our bullpen, but I think we'll be pretty good. I wish we would have signed a homerun hitter or two in the offseason. K.C looks like the team to beat on paper, at least in our division. I've caught a couple spring training games but I haven't seen much of the new guys for this year. At least we got Shannon Stewart to start the year. He was huge for us the second half. 

:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

"we got Shannon Stewart" RIght on Goldy!!

Cant wait for season to start, no matter how they do, I still jones for a Twins game...

keepin it reel
madison


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I've caught a couple spring training games but I haven't seen much of the new guys for this year.


It doesn't look like we'll get to see any of the new guys this year with CableOne deciding not to broadcast the Victory Sports Channel


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was going down to watch them this year again...but...no TV games ...no buying tickets either.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

It looks like John Gordon and Danny Boy are going to get my attention this year. Just two bad because I always enjoyed catching a few games with Dick and Burt broadcasting.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

CIRCLE ME BURT!


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

*IT'S BERT*

Sorry, the Twins are my weakness. I could just as well be following the blind. No TV, no problem. I will miss Dick and Bert though. John Gordon does a great play-by-play and hopefully I'll be attending more games this year. If they get a new stadium even better. I do think MLB needs what ND needs....caps. License caps and salary caps they both seem like a good idea.

And KC isn't the team to beat, the TWINS are. Here's my predictions

1. Twins..................95-67
2. Kansas City.........84-78
3. Chicago...............77-85
4. Cleveland............68-94
5. Detroit................50-112


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"Hey folks, pull out those sharpened pencils, tonights starting lineups are coming up next, and you're listening to twins baseball." :lol:

I love John Gordons play by play. I got to meet him a couple years ago at the twins winter caravan. Hell of a nice guy. He thought I wanted his job. :lol: I listened to the twins on the radio for years when I was working the night shift. I told him that I watch the games and listen to him at the same time now days. He got a kick out of that. Nothing wrong with radio at all, they cover a lot more facts around the league and I like the pregame and postgame interviews. KC on paper, doesn't mean much. Twins will be tough!!! But Cleveland will be better too buckshot, don't you think?

:beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry buckshot, no intentions to offend you!

Nearly every team has improved offensively this year (with the exception of the twins). Minnesota _should_ have the best starting rotation. Cleveland has 2 solid starters, but they get thin after that.

It will be interesting to see how Detroit does this year, my guess is that they will double their win total. They have some good young pitchers, they just need to play some defense! Pudge behind and at the plate will help out quite a bit. They may end up spoiling someones divisional hopes.

I can't wait to here the first post-game Al Newman interview. I love newmie.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

smalls, please take no offense I'm just backing up my statements
You must be smoking something if you think Detroit will double its win total. What did the lose 119 games last year? It should have been 121 if MN would have swept the final series with them last season. Anyway they ended up with 43 wins last year.  If you think they'll finish above .500 this year @ 86-76 more power to ya. Detroit also had good young pitchers opening last season too. If I recall, I think the average age was around 26 (or younger) of there starters last year opening day. Remember 3 of their starters: Bonderman, Maroth (finished with 21 loses), and Cornejo combined for 57 loses last year.

Goldy,

Cleveland could perform decent if they play well to the all-star break. The owner might open the purse strings and pursue some talent, BUT I think the Twins will start them off on the wrong foot when we sweep them to open the season!!! FIVE MORE DAYS :beer:

To me, KC is the big wild-card this year, barring a second-half slump like last season. They could be contenders late into the season (They kind of remind me of the Twins in 2001 finishing 85-77 six games out of first and then winning the division the following year) Lets hope not!!

Here's to Newman having a healthy season!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The big question is.......Will the Twins make any significant roster moves if they are in it or near in it at the break like they did last year. They still need a big stick and the bull pen IMHO is suspect. I will not buy a ticket to watch a game if they screw us out of seeing them on TV. They want as much as the Yankee sports network gets and they have mor than baseball and local high school sports. Ridiculous!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Personally, I am really upset that I won't be able to watch the Twins on tv this summer. What ever am I going to do with all of my free time?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Probably watch porn and wished you lived in Minnesota for starters. :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh goldy, how you know me so well. Keep dreaming buddy.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Shannon Stewart was 2 for 3 again yesterday in a 4-2 win over philly. Man that guy is a stud. Best lead off hitter in the league in my opinion. Twins have the best record in the grapefruit league. Doesn't count, but it's nice to see success is rolling along. Go Twins!!!

:beer: Just funnin' with ya!! T


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Shannon Stewart, YAAAAY!!! I figured that Goldy, but I still wouldnt want to live there.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

This new channel thing is a joke. I think by next year they will be back on Fox Sports.

I think Shannon could be a big time home run hitter. Just a prediction but I'm gonna keep hoping. If Jones and Hunter get the sticks going like they did two years ago I think we will easily take first in Central.

Is it just me, but Guzzie and Rivas are the some of the fastest players in the league, but have no range.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't see the range problem with Guzzie nearly as much as I see his lolly-gag throws to first half the time. (Greg Gagne never did this, a little less flash but very effective) If it weren't for Mientkiewicz, Guzzie would have 3 times the errors he does. These two guys in the past two post seasons have done very little if anything offensively. They get over anxious at the plate and swing at everything. Good pitchers know it and will continue to throw out of the zone on em' until they can prove themselves in the big games. This is a huge year for them two mainly because they have been around long enough now, and they aren't the kids anymore. They can sure as hell fly around the bags though!!! Man I can't wait for this to start again. "Twins baseball is on the air!!!!!"

:beer:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I am suprised that all this talk has gone on for so long without metion of on player...Joe Mauer. Everything I've heard from the "experts" and sports casters say he's the real deal. One of the best hitters the anybody has seen in recent history. But this always follows up with "if he can adjust to the seeing Major League pitchers everyday.

PS. I'm there for the home opener, I can't freak'n wait.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mauer better be the real deal, A.J was the wifes' favorite player. :lol: She is going to be on his case all year. :eyeroll: I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right...if he isn't...the Twins will look real bad for passing up Mark Prior.


----------

